# Twins pick up K-rod, John Lackey, and Vlad for Johan



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL got ya.

I am getting really frustrated b/c it looks like the mid 90's all over again we aren't going to keep our core players and we are going to sign the Craig Monroes of the world. I thought it would be nice to relive some famous FA signing of the last 10-20 yrs

He are a few of my favorites:
John Smiley
Tony Batista(limited range, but nice beer gut)
Otis Nixon(Who can forget the famous jaw helmet?)
Jesse Orssco(Who wasn't bad at all for being 65 yrs old)
Bob Tewksbury(Gave every ND legion pitcher a dream that one day i could get by throwing in the mid 70's in the major leagues)
Midre Cummings(Actually went on to arizona and played well)
Butch Huskey( Some times got the bat are and used his belly power to hit a few HR's)
Quinten McKracken(Played well for about 3 Days)
Rondel White(see above)
Brett Boone(may have sucked but he still had the biggest forearms in Baseball)
Terry Mullholand(who pitched alot of innings for the twins,but i like making fun of him. I think they signed him because he looked like everyone favorite announcer Bert Blyleven
My favorite twins pitcher of all time eric "the giant german" shulstrom(if know who i am talking about you are a true twins fan)

Any others?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well.....there is also Don Baylor,Chili Davis and Jack Morris to name a few that were pretty good pickups weren't they?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

oh gosh ken, your talking to the biggest twins fan around. I just love reliving the not so great signings of the 90's and 2000's and want to vent my frustrations.

ps if you like to question my twins loyalty, My basement of my new house is going to be team colors complete with logo in the rec room.

Sorry i am frustrated i am at work and am waiting to be done :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm.....I'm the same as you.I don't think any general manager guesses right every time.

So is it pretty much a fact that Hunter is gone?He says he will decide next week after fattening up with his family this weekend.I would guess he is gone if the Twins continue to insist on a 3 yr. contract and the Rangers and White Sox have offered 5.

Next up will be Santana at the winter meeting next month.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i think hunter is as good as gone. I just hope he is not a south sider next yr.

the house that ryan built is starting to crumble. I thought long and hard about wether to keep hunter or let him go. I think he is the heart and soul of the twins even if he is up and down offensively. He gives the twins a vocal leader. NOBODY else on the current team does that. They will be a team w/o a leader w/o hunter and no matter how good your talent on your team, not many win w/o ledership.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can handle him going anywhere BUT the south side!!!!! I hate the White Sox!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If he leaves......one of the younger guys will have to step up.....Mauer,Morneau,or Cuddy will have to be the team leader.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

How quick we forget the AJ trade; Nathan, Boof, & Lariano. Pretty good deal for us.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I just about choked on my coffee...you must know this is the first site I check each day! Damn, now I'm filled with Thanksgiving Day disappointment...when will that damn turkey be done??? :eyeroll:


----------

